# need help in buying gaming ,multimedia laptop around 50k-55k



## vamsiguduru (Nov 15, 2011)

hai ,i am new here
 i need to buy a gaming
laptop . .pls suggest me guys

budget    50-55k

screen size  13"-15.6''

country  india,andhra
pradesh ,vijayawada

brand -any

tasks -gaming ,multimedia, mvies

portability is nt an issue

games - bf3,mw3 all types of
games,latest

battery 6cell or more

no ,i want to see it , i would buy
with out seeing after confidential
info

os w7

*additional features i want
seriously must - backlit keys ,2
usb-3.0 , hdd-7200 rpm , hdmi port,blu-ray reader

optional-full hd
thnkyu


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 17, 2011)

For Gaming DV6 6165tx with HD6770 card
But If you need like FullHD,Bluray,Backlit keys,7200rpm HDD you can consider XPS15 but will set you back by 65k


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 17, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> For Gaming DV6 6165tx with HD6770 card
> But If you need like FullHD,Bluray,Backlit keys,7200rpm HDD you can consider XPS15 but will set you back by 65k



so what should be sacrificed? ,,
new tech features lyk hi speed hdd , baklit kb , bluray? Even at high cost dell grafik card is far inferior than that of hps 6770m . . 

Is there any other brand that can satisify me?


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 17, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> For Gaming DV6 6165tx with HD6770 card
> But If you need like FullHD,Bluray,Backlit keys,7200rpm HDD you can consider XPS15 but will set you back by 65k



Or you can go with n55sf also

Model Name N55SF-S1209V
Color Black Black Black
Display 15.6" Full HD Non-Glare
CPU Intel Huron River
i7-2670QM Quad
(2.2G,6M)
VGA NV GT555M 2G DDR3 VRAM
RAM 8G DDR3 1333
HDD 750G
7200rpm
ODD Blu Ray 4X Combo
WLAN 802.11 b/g/n 802.11 b/g/n
Camera HD Camera 2.0M
Battery 6 Cell
Win7 Home Premium
Warranty 1-Year Global
Accessory & Remark Bag, Mouse,Subwoofer, USB 3.0 * 2
would cost you around 64k in Kolkata and Bangalore don't go with flipkart they charge you high.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 18, 2011)

^ Doesn't the asus n55sf overshoot OP's budget?
I thought it was priced at something like 72-75k(not sure). Op's budget is 50-55k.

@vamsiguduru

Check out the Asus K53SV SX521V.
there is a review of it in this forum.
Asus K53SV SX521V.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 18, 2011)

Jripper said:


> ^ Doesn't the asus n55sf overshoot OP's budget?
> I thought it was priced at something like 72-75k(not sure). Op's budget is 50-55k.
> 
> @vamsiguduru
> ...



no its around 64k in kolkata and bangalore.


----------



## sarthak (Nov 18, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> no its around 64k in kolkata and bangalore.



64k too is more than his budget. But @vamsiguduru you can try looking for it at some local shops and if you get a good bargain you can consider it. You will have to extend your budget, though. But it doesn't have bluray reader.


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 18, 2011)

sarthak said:


> 64k too is more than his budget. But @vamsiguduru you can try looking for it at some local shops and if you get a good bargain you can consider it. You will have to extend your budget, though. But it doesn't have bluray reader.



so i cant get suffice laptop @55k . . .i can wait 2 or 3 months . . does it help me any way . .r dr any new mdels upcming? . .hp gt great gming gpu . . Bt its nly dat it gt . .huh . .


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 18, 2011)

sarthak said:


> 64k too is more than his budget. But @vamsiguduru you can try looking for it at some local shops and if you get a good bargain you can consider it. You will have to extend your budget, though. But it doesn't have bluray reader.



n55sf has a blue ray reader


----------



## Jripper (Nov 18, 2011)

64k still overshoots the budget by nearly 10k.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 18, 2011)

Jripper said:


> 64k still overshoots the budget by nearly 10k.



but it got a full hd matte screen 720 gb 7200 rpm hard drive,2gb nv 555m card, blue ray i guess its worth to pay 10k for these features


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 18, 2011)

Jripper said:


> 64k still overshoots the budget by nearly 10k.



yep its too far . . .i am studnt . . I hav gt 50k frm my dad . . Atmost 55k . . So . .i cud even wait for a month or 2 . .is dat gona help? Any brand cn sufice me?


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 18, 2011)

vamsiguduru said:


> yep its too far . . .i am studnt . . I hav gt 50k frm my dad . . Atmost 55k . . So . .i cud even wait for a month or 2 . .is dat gona help? Any brand cn sufice me?



then go for HP dv6 6165tx its the best bang for the buck at this moment it will be around 55k


----------



## adnan87 (Nov 18, 2011)

Check out sony vaio cb35. There is a review here.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/148393-sony-vaio-cb35-unboxing-review.html


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 19, 2011)

adnan87 said:


> Check out sony vaio cb35. There is a review here.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/148393-sony-vaio-cb35-unboxing-review.html



gaming performance is a bit low in dat . .a friend of me hav it. ..


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 19, 2011)

for running the modern games op needs at least a 6770M or Gt555 as of the processor i5 will do the job
also there r two versions of 555M one with ddr3/144cuda cores & the other with ddr5/96 cuda cores verify it berore taking take the one with ddr5 vram

i recommend this for the budget
MSI GE620DX Gaming Series GE620DX / Core i5 / 4 GB / 640 GB / Windows 7 Home Premium Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review MSI Notebook


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 19, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> for running the modern games op needs at least a 6770M or Gt555 as of the processor i5 will do the job
> also there r two versions of 555M one with ddr3/144cuda cores & the other with ddr5/96 cuda cores verify it berore taking take the one with ddr5 vram
> 
> i recommend this for the budget
> MSI GE620DX Gaming Series GE620DX / Core i5 / 4 GB / 640 GB / Windows 7 Home Premium Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review MSI Notebook



does dat hav baklit keybord? Or bluray? Or 7200rpm hdd ,


----------



## Jripper (Nov 19, 2011)

^ Thats a nice option


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 19, 2011)

vamsiguduru said:


> does dat hav baklit keybord? Or bluray? Or 7200rpm hdd ,



no backlit keyoard no bluray it has a dvdrw the hdd should be 7200rpm since it is marketed as a gaming laptop verify it from the customer care both msi & flipcart


----------



## sarthak (Nov 19, 2011)

vamsiguduru said:


> does dat hav baklit keybord? Or bluray? Or 7200rpm hdd ,



It doesn't have any of them. HP is a better option with i7 at around same price.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 19, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> no backlit keyoard no bluray it has a dvdrw the hdd should be 7200rpm since it is marketed as a gaming laptop verify it from the customer care both msi & flipcart



it has a blue ray combo i am damn sure my friend has this laptop please try and verify before speaking about any topic.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 19, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> it has a blue ray combo i am damn sure my friend has this laptop please try and verify before speaking about any topic.



please keep in mind that we r here to help people not providing customer support

& the site clearly mentions the fact Super Multi Drive which means dvd drive but msi site mentions "Blu-ray / DVD Super Multi" OP can always find it out from the cc as i have already mentioned in earlier post not to go blindly by our suggestions
here is the quote from wikipedia for ur kind information


Spoiler



Super Multi is a term used to label DVD recorders that support both "minus" (DVD-R/DVD-RW) and "plus" (DVD+R/DVD+RW) DVD formats, as well as DVD-RAM.
This term —suggesting somehow an improvement over DVD Multi— was coined by LG and is now officially protected by LG. It is also used by NEC for some of their products. LiteOn uses the term Super AllWrite instead, which essentially has the same meaning.
Some Super Multi drives can also write one or more dual-layer formats (typically DVD-R DL and DVD+R DL), but this is not implied by the Super Multi qualification in itself. In general, Super Multi drives


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 19, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> it has a blue ray combo i am damn sure my friend has this laptop please try and verify before speaking about any topic.



yeh thnks for ur info. .  i tink der may be difrnt variants in dat lapy . . .msi . . .its gng to be real hard for me to get the crct lapy. . I want cmplete pakage wid gud gpu like hp's


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 19, 2011)

vamsiguduru said:


> yeh thnks for ur info. .  i tink der may be difrnt variants in dat lapy . . .msi . . .its gng to be real hard for me to get the crct lapy. . I want cmplete pakage wid gud gpu like hp's



No there is only a single model launched in India. The information about n55sf given in flipkart is totally wrong.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 19, 2011)

check this this are the official models launched in india for asus


----------



## WolVish (Nov 19, 2011)

^^There's no i5 model in India?


----------



## sarthak (Nov 19, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> it has a blue ray combo i am damn sure my friend has this laptop please try and verify before speaking about any topic.



msi GE620dx does not have bluray or backlit KB in India.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 20, 2011)

sarthak said:


> msi GE620dx does not have bluray or backlit KB in India.



i am talking about asus n55sf


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ It has blue-ray drive but no backlit keyboard.


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 20, 2011)

in two weeks i hav to buy guys. .nd the good part is . .i hav xtended budget upto 60k . .are ther any sugestions?


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 20, 2011)

vamsiguduru said:


> in two weeks i hav to buy guys. .nd the good part is . .i hav xtended budget upto 60k . .are ther any sugestions?



go for HP DV6 6165tx or Asus N55sf ur call dude, dont go for MSI it has got service centers in Metros only, and both Asus and HP got onsite service.


----------



## devdeep (Nov 20, 2011)

i am in dilemma in choosing  between dell xps15 with 2nd gen i7/asus k53sv please help
i need it fr gaming and video editing also kindly suggest the lappy nd if possible  suggest other lappy between 50 to 60k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 20, 2011)

@OP- If you want just just gaming performance, you'll *have* to compromise on backlit keyboard and 7200rpm HDD. Backlit is too rare, and 7200HDD is also not often seen. Anyways considering HP, AFAIK no company provides better GPU than it in the same or even a bit high range, competitors being GT555M ; plus don't forget heating problems with HP and its short-lasting (have seen so many HPs frying up after 2 yr or so. The Asus N55sf looks real good on papers and worthy too (considering 65k). Also there's a lenovo lappi with i7 + GT555M @ 56, but again no backlit and 7200HDD. Final call is yours.


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 21, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> @OP- If you want just just gaming performance, you'll *have* to compromise on backlit keyboard and 7200rpm HDD. Backlit is too rare, and 7200HDD is also not often seen. Anyways considering HP, AFAIK no company provides better GPU than it in the same or even a bit high range, competitors being GT555M ; plus don't forget heating problems with HP and its short-lasting (have seen so many HPs frying up after 2 yr or so. The Asus N55sf looks real good on papers and worthy too (considering 65k). Also there's a lenovo lappi with i7 + GT555M @ 56, but again no backlit and 7200HDD. Final call is yours.



yeah i hv chngd my opinion on baklit kb . .nd so many sayng abt prblm in hp . .evn my frnd hv gne throuh isues. . .cn u tel me abt laptops wid best gpu @60k . .nd i want to knw abt lenouo u said . .


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 21, 2011)

vamsiguduru said:


> yeah i hv chngd my opinion on baklit kb . .nd so many sayng abt prblm in hp . .evn my frnd hv gne throuh isues. . .cn u tel me abt laptops wid best gpu @60k . .nd i want to knw abt lenouo u said . .



Dont go for lenovo nvidia gt555m in lenovo has 96 cores and in n55sf nvidia gt555m has 144 cores so go for asus if you are considering gt555m.


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 21, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> Dont go for lenovo nvidia gt555m in lenovo has 96 cores and in n55sf nvidia gt555m has 144 cores so go for asus if you are considering gt555m.



i had budget of 50k . .wid sme hard eforts i gt dat to 55-60k . .bt asus gng too far fr 65k . .pls help me below 60k yar . .


----------



## Prateek28 (Nov 21, 2011)

i guess that *HP Pavilion DV6 Series DV6-6121TX Laptop
* would suit your purpose but in about 55k  you would hav to compromise with something or the other like this laptop is perfect but i don't hav the blue-ray drive in it.. yaa of couse u would be able to play all the games u want at full settings still getting about 30fps ..it is about 55k

Processor 	2nd Generation Core i7
Variant 	2630QM
System Memory 	4 GB DDR3


----------



## Jripper (Nov 21, 2011)

The lenovo one sujay was talking about is the lenovo Y570.
Check out the specs of the different models here.
Lenovo Y570

But you will have to compromise on the screen and the backlit keyboard mate. Other than that,the specs look pretty solid and it doesn't burn your pockets either.


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 21, 2011)

Jripper said:


> The lenovo one sujay was talking about is the lenovo Y570.
> Check out the specs of the different models here.
> Lenovo Y570
> 
> But you will have to compromise on the screen and the backlit keyboard mate. Other than that,the specs look pretty solid and it doesn't burn your pockets either.



@999 usdolors, 
IdeaPad Y570
Laptop - 08622VU -
Dusk Black (with
750GB + 64GB
Solid State Drive
and USB 3.0):

how cn i get dat in india wid gud price . .they state it as 999dolors .
Cn i get dat around 50k


----------



## Jripper (Nov 21, 2011)

Well it would be around 52-53 k if u convert directly,but since the dollar to rupees conversion doesn't work that simply here with all the import taxes and other stuff expect to pay around 55k(I think) for it.


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 21, 2011)

Jripper said:


> Well it would be around 52-53 k if u convert directly,but since the dollar to rupees conversion doesn't work that simply here with all the import taxes and other stuff expect to pay around 55k(I think) for it.



but how i can buy it frm foriegn site? . . I want to knw the procedre . . Pls let me knw


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 21, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> Dont go for lenovo nvidia gt555m in lenovo has 96 cores and in n55sf nvidia gt555m has 144 cores so go for asus if you are considering gt555m.



I know, but the budget isn't allowing.



vamsiguduru said:


> @999 usdolors,
> IdeaPad Y570
> Laptop - 08622VU -
> Dusk Black (with
> ...



I had seen that lappi in a shop when I had to buy mine. The config isn't same at that of US site. Its available in two flavours-

1) i7 + GT555/750 = 56K (after a _bit_ bargaining)

2) i5 + GT555/750 = 52/53K ( " " )


----------



## sarthak (Nov 21, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> @OP- If you want just just gaming performance, you'll *have* to compromise on backlit keyboard and 7200rpm HDD. Backlit is too rare, and 7200HDD is also not often seen. Anyways considering HP, AFAIK no company provides better GPU than it in the same or even a bit high range, competitors being GT555M ; plus don't forget heating problems with HP and its short-lasting (have seen so many HPs frying up after 2 yr or so. The Asus N55sf looks real good on papers and worthy too (considering 65k). Also there's a lenovo lappi with i7 + GT555M @ 56, but again no backlit and 7200HDD. Final call is yours.



I haven't experienced any heating problem till now (max temperature 74, same as my room-mate's XPS). Heating problems were there with older generation processors. Sandy-bridge cpus are very cool in comparison. The older generation XPS also got very hot ( most of the people in my cousin's hostel block have XPS, and they all get VERY hot). If you get your lap serviced every few months you will never fry it up. @vamsiguduru if you are getting your laptop in India consider HP 6165tx and lenovo y570. If buying from abroad, consider only those brands giving international warranty.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 22, 2011)

^^Good for you.


----------



## Prateek28 (Nov 22, 2011)

i think that the XPS is all right and works perfectly fine no heat problem is there there must be some fault in the piece of ur friend and if u can extend ur budget to 65k the this is  a very nice choice...


----------

